# 5.1 Sound Problem nur 2 Boxen gehen :(



## moe91 (3. März 2010)

Moin,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinen Soundeinstellungen.

Meine Soundkarte: Realtek ALC889
Mein Soundmanager: Realtek HD Audio-Manager
Treiberversion: R243

Ich habe die Soundeinstellungen auf 5.1 gestellt und wenn ich dann den Soundcheck mache kommt auch aus jeder Box Sound raus.

Jedoch wenn ich dann Musik abspiele oder sonstiges bekomme ich nur aus 2 Boxen sound  also aus der vorderen Rechten und der vorderen Linken.

Ich vermute es hat irgendwas damit zutun das Musik nicht richtig umgewandelt wird und daher nur in Stereo abgespielt wird???

Weiß jemand da weiter? 

Gruß 
Moe


----------



## Sutta (3. März 2010)

Soweit ich weiss wird Musik immer in Stereo abgespielt, ist bei meinen Lautsprechern nicht anders.
Versuch doch einfach mal ein Spiel mit 5.1 Unterstützung, dann hörst du op alles funktioniert.


----------



## moe91 (3. März 2010)

naja normlerweise wird auch musik über 5.1 abgespielt ..das muss gehen weil es ging sonst auch immer ^^ nun hab ich nen neuen rechner und windows 7 und es geht nicht aber das soundsystem ist ja gleich geblieben  

5.1 in spielen geht bestimmt aber bei musik muss das auch gehen


----------



## Blutstoff (3. März 2010)

Für das Problem gibt es leider unter Win7 keine Lösung, da hilft nur eine neue Soundkarte. Die Treiber von Realtek sind einfach der letzte Schrott. Das Problem wurde hier schon öfter diskutiert, musst nur mal ein wenig suchen.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. März 2010)

Naja Musik wird auschlieslich NUR in Stereo abgemixt auser ganz ganz wenige seltene Audio DVD´s 

Was dir fehlt ist der upmix von ner Stereoquelle auf 5.1 ( was mit surround nix zu tun hat ! ) irgendwo im treiber muss ne option sein, die sollte sich Lautsprecherauffüllung nennen, die option aktivieren und dann wird der sound upgemixt auf alle speaker.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. März 2010)

Musik ist nur Stereo und sollte daher auch immer nur in Stereo wiedergegeben werden.
Wenn du trotzdem unbedingt deine Musik in 5.1 hören willst (warum auch immer ^^) empfehle ich dir den Player foobar2000. Der hat ein PlugIn, welches Stereo-Musik zumindest auf 4 Kanäle hochrechnen kann.


----------



## moe91 (3. März 2010)

also warum ich musik auf 5.1 hören will sollte doch klar sein ^^ ich mein ich will doch alle meine boxen nutzen^^ 

aaaah: Lautsprecherauffüllung sagt mir was und das ist bestimmt auch das was ich suche  ...aber hm ich finde die option nicht


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2010)

"upmix" heißt das meistens, und viele PLayer unterstützen das auch, muss man halt nur finden 

und dass man es normalerweise in stereo genießen sollte, sehe ich auch so, nur: dann fehlt bei nem 5.1 System der Sub=Bass ja KOMPLETT, das wäre ja dann auch absoluter Bullshit...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. März 2010)

> und dass man es normalerweise in stereo genießen sollte, sehe ich auch so, nur: dann fehlt bei nem 5.1 System der Sub=Bass ja KOMPLETT, das wäre ja dann auch absoluter Bullshit...



dafür gibt es dann ja noch die Bassumleitung im Audio-Treiber  dann hat man auch im Stereo-Betrieb Bass


----------



## moe91 (3. März 2010)

hmm kennt sich jemand mit dem Realtek HD Sound-Manager aus? ich finde die lautsprecherauffüllung nicht und unter upmix finde ich da auch nichts..bin ich blind???


----------



## Gast12348 (3. März 2010)

Also unter Vista hies das beim ALC888 Treiber Lautsprecherauffüllung. 

Aber wie schon gesagt, klanglich ist das eigentlich noch viel grausamer als so schon nen 2.1 System ist bei Musikwiedergabe *g* Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden

Hier mal nen bild was ich mal schnell ausm netz geklaut hab und makiert hab  
http://i48.tinypic.com/210j1uh.jpg


----------



## moe91 (3. März 2010)

oO lool es sieht alles fast genau so aus nur genau diese option habe ich nicht oO oh man ich dreh noch durch -.-

wie kommt ihr eig. alle dadrauf das es sich grausam anhört? ich habe jahre lang über 5.1 boxen meine mukke gehört und fand es immer geil und vorallem laut ..und keiner von meinen leuten hat sich beschwert und wenn ich die boxen als party anlage benutzt habe fanden die auch alle gut


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (4. März 2010)

^ das kommt daher, dass die meisten ("Stamm")-Poster im Sound-Unterforum vernünftige Anlagen gewohnt sind  am besten gehst du mal in einen HiFi-Laden und hörst dir dort mal Musik über einen Stereo-Verstärker mit guten Standlautsprechern an. Wenn dein Gehör halbwegs funktioniert wirst du erstaunt sein wie mies Musik im 5.1-Betrieb über PC-Lautsprecher klingt 
Bei einer ordentlichen Stereo-Anlage muss man dann nämlich garnicht mehr laut drehen um die Musik geil zu finden


----------



## Showtek192 (4. März 2010)

vielleicht ist dein sound treiber nicht richtig insterliert worden da würde ich an deiner stelle mal anfangen


----------



## Blutstoff (4. März 2010)

moe91 schrieb:


> ich habe jahre lang über 5.1 boxen meine mukke gehört und fand es immer geil und vorallem laut ..und keiner von meinen leuten hat sich beschwert und wenn ich die boxen als party anlage benutzt habe fanden die auch alle gut


 
Laut heist nicht gleich gute Klangqualität. Und bevor du lange versuchst im Realtek-Soundmanager eine halbwegs passende Einstellung zu finden, die dich auch unter Win7 überzeugt, investiere lieber ein paar Euro ín eine vernünftige Soundkarte, z.B. eine Asus Xonar DX. Du wirst es sicher nicht bereuen, vorausgesetzt, dein 5.1-System ist nicht der letzte Schrott.


----------

